# Club Stogie Frappr Map -- Who Are The Gorillas In Your Neighborhood?



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Only 202 of us Gorillas have registered on the *Club Stogie Frappr Map*???

*How much easier would coordinating a spontaneous herf be if we could see who's nearby in our Jungle, right??
* 
I captured the screen as of today. Let's see how many pins we can stick in_* our jungle*_, Click it and register already!

*Club Stogie Frappr Map* click it and register already!

And then comment here when you're on the CS Frappr page.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

That is so cool 

nice buddy


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

my fav is still castro in cuba!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah, yeah... rub it in that theres me, pinokio and some bloke in Turkey (where are you fella? Did I miss this?) in Europe. Focus on the US... I dunno... :r


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Saw you join, Hikari. Welcome to the map.

I'll try to PM an admin to change the default map starting from Jerkwater, England (or wherever) to the good ol' USA.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Yeah, yeah... rub it in that theres me, pinokio and some bloke in Turkey (where are you fella? Did I miss this?) in Europe. Focus on the US... I dunno... :r


Yep, a few of us gorillas are NOT in the U.S.... Look down under for a few of us!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Aaron said:


> I'll try to PM an admin to change the default map starting from Jerkwater, England (or wherever) to the good ol' USA.


Now, I'll be the first to admit my town ain't the prettiest place in the world, but I think Jerkwater is a little bit offensive.

[Edit: Plus, I think you'll find it centres on the UK as it on the meridian line.]


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Aaron said:


> I'll try to PM an admin to change the default map starting from Jerkwater, England (or wherever) to the good ol' USA.


Pretty bloody arrogant ain't we....:c the world doesn't end at the US border.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Pretty bloody arrogant ain't we....:c the world doesn't end at the US border.


Really??? But there's all this water and Mexicans and Canadians past our borders, do we really need all that hassle?


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

tazziedevil said:


> Yep, a few of us gorillas are NOT in the U.S.... Look down under for a few of us!


Yeah, what about us (that's us as in Him and Me, not us as in the US) we are on that map. I think we may need another screen shot.... just to be fair 

So now my next question is, who's gonna come herf with me


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Pretty bloody arrogant ain't we....:c the world doesn't end at the US border.


As a matter of fact, it does.

Now how about doing something useful and do some R&D on whether a platypus bill can be turned into a good cigar ashtray.

Just razzin' ya and all the other folk with pen*US* envy. :u

I was actually researching last month whether it made sense to move from Left Angeles to Sydney or NZ. Sadly, your :gn laws are still too influenced by English and European dhimmi values that are a recipe for disaster in the coming decades.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Pretty bloody arrogant ain't we....:c the world doesn't end at the US border.


no fear bro, i am the moderator of the map and thats why when people log in they see ther whole world.

I was just talking with my 7 year old tonight and we are going to plan a trip to Australia. She loves Animal Planet and wants to see the queensland zoo, so we will contact you and herf in Australia later this year if all goes well.

cheers!
Alt


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Aaron said:


> Saw you join, Hikari. Welcome to the map.
> 
> I'll try to PM an admin to change the default map starting from Jerkwater, England (or wherever) to the good ol' USA.


when i read this - my first reaction was... wow he certainly knows how to win friends and influence people.

well, it's only through errors (in judgement) that we learn.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> when i read this - my first reaction was... wow he certainly knows how to win friends and influence people.
> 
> well, it's only through errors (in judgement) that we learn.


I withdraw my request to move the CS Frapprmap epicenter.

My father has a saying: *"If I ever fail to overstate the case, please call an ambulance." *The acorn doesn't fall far from the tree sometimes, obviously. 

I am sorry not "for ruffled feathers" -- that would put the onus on those I tweaked for *their* sensitivity -- but for *my* ruffling feathers in the first place -- thereby putting the onus correctly on *MY insensitivity toward non-US gorillas with whom I would no doubt greatly enjoy herfing.* :w

I'm happy enough to have stimulated another 15 pushpins since my post and hope to stimulate doubling the 202 pushpins that were there when I started.

Again, my motivation was to look for local gorillas near me for a LA-based SoCal herf and being a little (OK, too) provocative :bx to stimulate interest seemed to be in order.

Thanks, *Altbier*, for starting the Freepr map. I'd like to see the mailing list maintained by *Anita *augmented by Freepr as well. It's a great visual tool to enable us to see just how close any of us is to meeting what King Louie would call a _"Jungle VIP"_.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities
Old Mother Nature's recipes
That brings the bare necessities of life

Wherever I wander, wherever I roam
I couldn't be fonder of my big home
The bees are buzzin' in the tree
To make some honey just for me
When you look under the rocks and plants
And take a glance at the fancy ants
Then maybe try a few

The bare necessities of life will come to you
They'll come to you!

Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities 
That's why a bear can rest at ease
With just the bare necessities of life

Now when you pick a pawpaw
Or a prickly pear
And you prick a raw paw
Next time beware
Don't pick the prickly pear by the paw
When you pick a pear
Try to use the claw
But you don't need to use the claw
When you pick a pear of the big pawpaw
Have I given you a clue ?

The bare necessities of life will come to you
They'll come to you!

So just try and relax, yeah cool it
Fall apart in my backyard
'Cause let me tell you something little britches
If you act like that bee acts, uh uh
You're working too hard

And don't spend your time lookin' around
For something you want that can't be found
When you find out you can live without it
And go along not thinkin' about it
I'll tell you something true

The bare necessities of life will come to you


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

altbier said:


> Look for the bare necessities
> The simple bare necessities
> Forget about your worries and your strife
> I mean the bare necessities
> ...


First movie I ever saw. Double-feature in a drive in with Bambi.

Bambi *the movie*, you damned dirty minded apes! I was 5. It was 1968.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

405 visitors to the jungle today. Frappr map up to 234. Heading in the right direction, but I'm looking for 90% ratio of visitors to Frappr pushpins.

CS Frappr Link in my sig.


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

Well after suggesting CS have a Frappr! map over here I thought I better add my info and bump this thread up.

Josh


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Smell the Colors said:


> Well after suggesting CS have a Frappr! map over here I thought I better add my info and bump this thread up.
> 
> Josh


CS often exceeds 400 visitors a day. No reason that the Frappr map shouldn't have 100 more pushpins on it. Since I started nagging, we've gone from 205 to over 260 pushpins.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Added myself in MA.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Jesus!!! I'm the only one in 200 miles? I know there are more in OH than that. C'mon boys

D


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

bump!


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Can we get this stickied?


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

smokepiper said:


> Jesus!!! I'm the only one in 200 miles? I know there are more in OH than that. C'mon boys
> 
> D


As far as I know...there's only 1 other gorilla in Australia!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

As far as I know - I am the only one in New Zealand!! Herfing is real fun here!! Would be ok if i had multiple personalities!! At least I would think I had company.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome! I added myself. I vote sticky for this one as well. It's an awesome idea.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before now!

~Mark


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Port Jefferson on the map!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

boca raton added


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone know how to update your whereabouts, or delete an old pin? I'm in Tulsa now, so i need to delete the Killeen, TX pin.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I added myself - Shouldn't this be a sticky?????????????


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm added. Lets HERF @ the beach.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm added..


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

i signed up. I can't get the map to show where everyones at?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

dagrinch said:


> Anyone know how to update your whereabouts, or delete an old pin? I'm in Tulsa now, so i need to delete the Killeen, TX pin.
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


I think you need to update your account / You should be able to log into Frapper and make the changes


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

thought this could use a bump, boys, (and girls)


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this again... 

I just added myself

look up waaaaaaaaay up


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Yay - put a pin in New Zealand!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm in! :ss


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm in, just added myself


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm in:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in too.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

:tpd: I'm in! We need to get all the gorillas in there!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

count me in too!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

bumpedy-bump-bump

I'm ON!


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

BUMPYNESS

I'm on there.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't know we had one of these at CS. Good bump, I'm in!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Just added myself.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Who knew? I am in

thanks

tt:cb


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Added


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

in!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Added! :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Me too!:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Done!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Done! Very cool.:tu


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Added!:ss


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm in. :tu


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I am now on it


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty spiffy! I'm on.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Otro


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

added!


----------



## BirthdayBoy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in. Hopefully this thing catches on, as it's just me in Monterey right now.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Just added on. Only person in MI so far.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

bump!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

bump bump!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool!!!:tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

In, very cool!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

BUMP! I know we are missing a bunch in my area... :ss


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I just added myself to the map.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Added! Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Done!

I smell a sticky!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Aaron said:


> CS often exceeds 400 visitors a day. No reason that the Frappr map shouldn't have 100 more pushpins on it. Since I started nagging, we've gone from 205 to over 260 pushpins.


Many of those "visitors" are bots, my friend. :ss

My browser is not letting me register on the map. :mn


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm famous! I'm on the map.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I feel so lonely on the top of the world!!


----------

